# how to train pigeons to fly on whistle



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

ok so i have red all the forms about how we can train the pigeons to fly back on whistle...

i was wondering how can i train my pigeons to fly away when i whistle..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why would you want to? if they are not flying then they COULD either BE sick or too young, or not a flying breed. to get birds up and not get in the habit of coming back to sit on the loft you would flag them up. then call them in to eat after they fly for a period of time.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

pigeonlover420 said:


> ok so i have red all the forms about how we can train the pigeons to fly back on whistle...
> 
> i was wondering how can i train my pigeons to fly away when i whistle..


Sorry, I don't quite understand. You want your pigeons to fly away when you whistle...not sure how well that will work. You could just flag them but if they are healthy, if you let them out, they'll fly. 

Here's a video of me training my young birds to my portable two years ago


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pigeonlover i understand what you want to do. My father has his highfliers trained to take off when he whistles. First you need to train them. He catches the bird(s) he wants to fly, lets them out one by one. At this point they just land on his coop. then when he has all his birds out that he wants to fly. He flags them up with a long pole with a bag tied to it and he whistles. He does this for a couple of weeks and the birds associate the whistle with flying. Then when he has them trained, he lets out his birds he wants to fly and then just whistles and the birds take off. Remember though only whistle when you want your birds to fly. Dont whistle when you are feeding them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> Pigeonlover i understand what you want to do. My father has his highfliers trained to take off when he whistles. First you need to train them. He catches the bird(s) he wants to fly, lets them out one by one. At this point they just land on his coop. then when he has all his birds out that he wants to fly. He flags them up with a long pole with a bag tied to it and he whistles. He does this for a couple of weeks and the birds associate the whistle with flying. Then when he has them trained, he lets out his birds he wants to fly and then just whistles and the birds take off. Remember though only whistle when you want your birds to fly. Dont whistle when you are feeding them.


Does he use another sound to call them back in the loft?


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> Pigeonlover i understand what you want to do. My father has his highfliers trained to take off when he whistles. First you need to train them. He catches the bird(s) he wants to fly, lets them out one by one. At this point they just land on his coop. then when he has all his birds out that he wants to fly. He flags them up with a long pole with a bag tied to it and he whistles. He does this for a couple of weeks and the birds associate the whistle with flying. Then when he has them trained, he lets out his birds he wants to fly and then just whistles and the birds take off. Remember though only whistle when you want your birds to fly. Dont whistle when you are feeding them.


Yesss now that what i realy want u just solvd my problm boy  thnx mate


----------



## pigeonlover420 (Oct 29, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> why would you want to? if they are not flying then they COULD either BE sick or too young, or not a flying breed. to get birds up and not get in the habit of coming back to sit on the loft you would flag them up. then call them in to eat after they fly for a period of time.


Nevr mind brother the question was how to train pigeon on whistle


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

pigeonlover420 said:


> Nevr mind brother the question was how to train pigeon on whistle


BTW better call her sister


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Does he use another sound to call them back in the loft?


He shakes the feed can when he wants them to trap.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

In India,fancier fly birds on whistle.........there is a different whistle for flying,landing,going right,going left etc basically the bird flies according to its masters whistle,its a sort of game here.For people new to this ,it may be difficult to believe....i will share a video,(make sure you watch till the end,the fancier will demonstrate the various whistle he uses).Here is the link.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl13q3kDPHA


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> He shakes the feed can when he wants them to trap.


Thanks, I was sure there probably was. this got me interested because there are times when my flock is not flying and sometimes when I have company over I feel bad they did not get to see them in flight..but with this training I could get them up without having to flag everytime ... good tip! I like it.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks, I was sure there probably was. this got me interested because there are times when my flock is not flying and sometimes when I have company over I feel bad they did not get to see them in flight..but with this training I could get them up without having to flag everytime ... good tip! I like it.


I train my highfliers to fly when I clap my hands. I tried the whistle method but i found myself whistling when I went to feed them too. All that did was confuse them. Good luck with your training.


----------

